
Show HN: Catch bugs before your users do - nautical
I have been working on a side project and need your feedback (idea and landing website) . The website is a place where you can post QA tasks ( by specifying your website&#x2F;app and steps to follow ) and testers complete those tasks (on different devices) and submit reports.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lightqa.com
======
nautical
Clickable Link :

[https://lightqa.com/?hn](https://lightqa.com/?hn)

------
nautical
Any feedback will be highly appreciated ...

~~~
piyushgururani
I liked the website for it's minimalistic aesthetic but the ease-in animations
need to be faster.

~~~
nautical
Actually its decently fast on my device , do you mind telling which device you
are on ?

